# ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout

## regomodo

Every 11seconds I keep getting this error and locks the system for a split second pausing all sound, keyboard and mouse events, and video output.

I have an atheros card but I'm not using it as I'm using wired ethernet. 

Apart from manually turning off wifi every time I switch to wired or turn the system on what can I do?

```
Jul 16 17:04:43 gentoo-desktop ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)

Jul 16 17:04:54 gentoo-desktop ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)

Jul 16 17:05:05 gentoo-desktop ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)

Jul 16 17:05:16 gentoo-desktop ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)

Jul 16 17:05:27 gentoo-desktop ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)

Jul 16 17:05:38 gentoo-desktop ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)

Jul 16 17:05:49 gentoo-desktop ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)

Jul 16 17:06:00 gentoo-desktop ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)

Jul 16 17:06:11 gentoo-desktop ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)

Jul 16 17:06:22 gentoo-desktop ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration timeout (2412MHz)
```

----------

## regomodo

bump

----------

## regomodo

bump

----------

## scary

which kernel are you using ?

----------

## regomodo

 *scary wrote:*   

> which kernel are you using ?

 

2.6.30-r2

----------

## scary

that's strange.. I have that card and used to have that kind of messages all over the place when using ... I think it was 2.6.28. With .29 and .30 those messages have completely disappeared! I surely am not experiencing them now with latest gentoo-sources (2.6.30-r2 I guess it is...)

 Since at this point I'm clueless, I'm going to ask the silly question.. don't feel offended :D but are you sure you correctly upgraded to the .30 kernel ? And by the way, did you always experience this kind of problem, or it just appeared out of nowhere after some particular upgrade?

Oh and have you tried building the ath5k in the kernel as a module (if you have it builtin) or builtin (if you have it as a module) ?

----------

## regomodo

I'm pretty sure -r2 brought it in recently because I put off going from -r1 for a while. Pretty sure I built it as a module. Just upgraded to -r3 but yet to try it out as my brother's stolen the ethernet cable for his ps3.

However, this issue only seemed to happen when I was on wired.

----------

## Shamus397

I was running gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r1 and didn't have this problem; now that I've upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r3 I'm getting these infernal "noise floor calibration timeout" messages that cause a hiccup in my system every 60s. Doesn't matter if I'm using wired internet or not.  :Sad: 

It's a mini-PCI card in a IBM T42 laptop:

```
02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp. ThinkPad 11b/g Wireless LAN Mini PCI Adapter

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 11

        Memory at c0210000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ath5k
```

Dunno what changed between here and there, but it's sure annoying.  :Mad: 

----------

## durian

I am getting it on  2.6.30-gentoo-r4, with a:

```
02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)

```

-peter

----------

